# Searching for a pipe with a Modern Twist~~



## David M

Hello Gentleman,

I want to join your clan and start puffing away at all that yummy looking tobacco sitting in the hundreds upon hundreds of glass jars at my local shop.

I do want to stray away a little bit from the traditional type of pipe design.
What I want right now (and this will likely change in several months and I am sure I will get more than one pipe) is the pipe that looks as far away as possible from what is considered 'normal'. And specifically I want it to have a modern twist.

I found these 2 beauties (and I hope this isn't upsetting anyone because I can imagine the traditionalists wanting to laugh and or burn these designs) that pretty much emulate the general direction I am looking for.
The first one is unfortunately obscenely expensive and I am not willing to spend $2200+ on a pipe right now.
The Purisme Pipe made from Carbon Fiber.
PURISME Carbon Luxuries


Another pipe also along the same design direction that is piquing my interest. The Eolos pipe. Doesn't seem to be in production or available for purchase.



Both those guys are on the extreme end of what I am looking for. They are still however the only pipes I have really seen that are at least inline with the direction I would like.

The pipe I am looking for now will make it impossible for someone to imagine that it belongs to a Sailor, Fisher-man and so on and so forth.

I am certain that I will get more pipes and eventually get several that fall directly into the traditional category. But right now, I want something with a Modern Feel.

Any ideas and or sites that you know of would be Greatly Appreciated.
Thank You!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Bakipipes? Porsche pipes? Vauen or Designberlin? Maybe a Kirsten or a Falcon?


----------



## David M

I will begin Googleing. Thank you much.

I glanced at the Show Your Pipe Thread and could not find many along those lines.

Porsche sounds super expensive. 

I would think that as this is my 1st, I would need to keep costs below $150? Preferably below $100??


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here's a Kirsten. Reminds me of some of the Christmas trees in A Charlie Brown Christmas or something from the Jetsons or even the old Home of the Future cartoon.



Falcons are similar. Look on Ebay


----------



## Mad Hatter

Falcons


----------



## David M

My local shop has something along those lines which I will be looking at very carefully tomorrow.

Jetsons is right.
The shop has this as a general design but his versions have extra depth.
The Body is covered I believe in some Black Rubber and molded and shaped and looks sleek.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

Yea, I wanted to say Porsche Pipes and Falcons. Pipes and cigars has Porsche. They're around $350 though.










4noggins has this for 70 bucks but you'll find em cheaper on ebay probably.










4noggins.com - FALCON PIPES: PRE-ASSEMBLED

If you're a first time smoker, it's probably best to start with a $30 straight stem pipe or a cob for that matter. It takes time to learn to smoke em right. Otherwise you risk damaging them from overheating and what not.


----------



## David M

Was thinking about doing that - get a Cob. $5 at the shop.
Owner, without really pushing in either direction, kind of implied that the taste would be so bad in a Cob that I wont really get a good indication of flavor -and- the lack of a proper hole will make me suck up all the leaf.

I am sure I can manage and make it work somehow with a Cob, especially while I still search for the right one.

Thanks again. Would still love to see more and more options.
Where can I look?

Is there a single Pipe Seller who at least has a BIG SECTION on Modern Pipes?


----------



## SmokinJohnny

If you want an inexpensive, far out design of top notch quality designed exclusively for pipe tobacco. Check out Boswell hand carves. He releases them in batches and they sell out quick. You have to check his site daily and/or give him a call.

This design is less than 100 bucks.










Welcome to Boswells

Otherwise, the only thing that comes to mind is head shops but the bowls are either too small or too cheaply made.

The everyday pipe shapes and materials you commonly see today come from centuries of trial and error. Modernistic designs are often faddish and seem to die off because they don't smoke as well as the tried and true traditional designs.

Cobs are a good smoke. When new, they impart flavor no worse than a briar. They just burn out fast. They are very popular for sampling blends because you don't have to worry about contaminating one of your good briars should you not like the blend.


----------



## David M

SmokinJohnny said:


> The everyday pipe shapes and materials you commonly see today come from centuries of trial and error. Modernistic designs are often faddish and seem to die off because they don't smoke as well as the tried and true traditional designs.


Then of course something like this, which makes total sense, will clearly affect my decision as well. Good point and appreciate you throwing that out there.

That link was a treasure trove of unique designs.
The Civil War pipes were nice.
OOmpaul, Prince - all very nice.

Large enough to feel good in the palm is likely an enormous factor and most of the 'modern' ones I have seen have tiny bowls.

Well alright.
Appreciated.
Will let you guys know where the first one lands.
Actually, I think I will start off at Zero with the Cob while I am searching.


----------



## David M

Vauen has some gorgeous stuff.
These are actually right up my alley.
Monte Carlo Collection
M 484 thru 487
All are beautiful. All are connected to the roots but each one looking forward.
486 is actually very very nice.


Only 126 Euros. Not too shabby.

Sword
Trollerie
Both Thumbs Up!

Didnt find prices for those guys on their site. But found other pipe sites that sell them. I can imagine its tough to get a hold of one in your hand before you purchase.

Once again. Thank you.
Please share more ideas.

Its clear that you really need to know brands/manufacturers in order to initiate any type of sensible search. I cant tell you how lost I have been the past few days just using the word P-I-P-E.


----------



## brianwalden

David M* said:


> Was thinking about doing that - get a Cob. $5 at the shop.
> Owner, without really pushing in either direction, kind of implied that the taste would be so bad in a Cob that I wont really get a good indication of flavor -and- the lack of a proper hole will make me suck up all the leaf.


I got that same story when I was looking to buy my first pipe. Tobacconists, for some reason, tend to be anti-cobbites. The taste being "bad" probably depends on what you smoke in it - many people, for example, think that cobs bring out the flavor of Burleys better than briar. For other blends, like say an English blend with Latakia, the flavors might be muddled in a cob losing the subtle flavors and just getting campfire. But if you're a new pipe smoker, you don't have the palate to pick up all those subtleties anyway.

The wide opening on cobs does create a problem with the occasional ash flying up into your mouth. Most cobs were designed to hold a filter, so either use a filter or put a screen in it if you don't like filters and that should solve the ash problem. Or if you don't want to do that, a cob with a bent stem will probably prevent that from happening more than a straight stem.

I'm not saying you should or shouldn't get a cob. But if you've decided that a cob is what you want to learn on, don't let a tobacconist or anyone else stop you. Personally, I second SmokinJohnny's advice of buying an inexpensive pipe first, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## brianwalden

How about this from Frenchy for under $70. He also usually throws in a free cob and accessories (tamper, pipe cleaners, etc) for new customers buying their first pipe. Big Ben Ranger Racing Green - Brand New


----------



## brianwalden

Here's the same one in gunmetal, but it's from the UK. https://www.coolessential.com/products/details.aspx?nk=2324&prd=9504/EAC078

Edit: It's not really the same one, if I had paid attention I would have clearly see it's different, but it's from the same Ranger line by Big Ben. If you like the general idea of these pipes (as well as the generally inexpensive price) you can maybe look around for them.


----------



## Doctor Humo

Also expensive, but in the line of what you are looking for, I love this pipe, if I had the money to spare I wouldn't be posting this since I would buy ti!

Arita Smooth Speeding Sitter (Y) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## DubintheDam

The Inventor by By Big Ben is pretty modern and reasonable in price...if you can find one! Paronelli also does some nice styles and finishes.


----------



## brianwalden

Hey Mister Moo, that Vauen company makes a pipe for you: https://www.annonces.de/Shop/cgi-bin/his-webshop.cgi?f=NR&c=muuh&t2=tobacco_pipe&t=index_htmladena










No one will accuse someone smoking that pipe of being a sailor or a fisherman. They might think he's a farmer or just plain wierd, though.


----------



## DeadFrog

brianwalden said:


> Hey Mister Moo, that Vauen company makes a pipe for you: https://www.annonces.de/Shop/cgi-bin/his-webshop.cgi?f=NR&c=muuh&t2=tobacco_pipe&t=index_htmladena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one will accuse someone smoking that pipe of being a sailor or a fisherman. They might think he's a farmer or just plain wierd, though.


OMG, that's awesome! :r

I'm more into the traditional styles/shapes myself, but there are some pretty interesting pipes listed in this thread for sure.


----------



## plexiprs

Matches Moo's living room theme as well!!!


----------



## Hendu3270

brianwalden said:


> Hey Mister Moo, that Vauen company makes a pipe for you: https://www.annonces.de/Shop/cgi-bin/his-webshop.cgi?f=NR&c=muuh&t2=tobacco_pipe&t=index_htmladena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one will accuse someone smoking that pipe of being a sailor or a fisherman. They might think he's a farmer or just plain wierd, though.


Freakin' hilarious!!! LOL:thumb:


----------



## brianwalden

Here's something for $38.75, but it's kinda small - I'm not sure how it'll smoke: Vauen Pipoo 9mm Filter Pipe #P8 - vaupip8










Also comes in green or black with little white specks


----------



## drastic_quench

I'd get a straight billiard from Peterson or Savinelli in the dress black finish. You'll be smoking a nice briar pipe (with all the benefits of briar) and won't get mistaken for anything other than a gentleman.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> hey mister moo, that vauen company makes a pipe for you:


*LMFAO!!!!*

That might work with cowpie flake.


----------



## brianwalden

SmokinJohnny said:


> *LMFAO!!!!*
> 
> That might work with cowpie flake.


I hear that cowpie flake has a real grassy flavor, but smoke this one outdoors - the wife will NOT be pleased with the room note.

:BS


----------



## Mister Moo

brianwalden said:


> Here's something for $38.75, but it's kinda small - I'm not sure how it'll smoke: Vauen Pipoo 9mm Filter Pipe #P8 - vaupip8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also comes in green or black with little white specks


I was going to suggest the same family of Vauen Pipoos but, I have to confess, the one with the pink teats is pretty damn attractive.










Also, if I had money to burn and didn't give a damn about smoking qualities I would definitely get a Porcshe-design pipe just to have one and look at it.


----------



## David M

Mister Moo said:


> Also, if I had money to burn and didn't give a damn about smoking qualities I would definitely get a Porcshe-design pipe just to have one and look at it.


Vauens got a few pipes where you clearly will not be mistaken for anything related to Traditional Pipe. Circus clown maybe...

Thats too bad that the Porsche pipes have such a bad reputation.
This '70 design is selling on eBay right now. Out of Australia for just under $300.


That pretty arrow or rocket or whatever you wanna call it design is gorgeous. Price is a little (or A LOT) too much though. It is a beauty.

I hear you on the Cob suggestions. How much is there to lose with $5? Nothing. It cant hurt. And the filter idea is a simple solution to make it work. I think I gotta go with that.


----------



## atfan

I always wanted one of these:

JN. Barber Ltd. Chacom Sphere Pipes

I like the black one.....


----------



## 8ball

atfan said:


> I always wanted one of these:
> 
> JN. Barber Ltd. Chacom Sphere Pipes
> 
> I like the black one.....


Man, that is awesome! I immediately thought of this


----------

